
Mark Zuckerberg Reached Out to Microsoft President Brad Smith – Bad for Sandberg - Liriel
https://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-brad-smith-bad-sign-sheryl-sandberg-2018-12
======
Adambeachnau
Very different roles. Brad Smith is MSFT's chief legal officer. Sandberg is
the COO which probably includes some legal given Facebook's recent challenges,
but she also built and oversees their advertising engine (this is why they
brought her in from Google). Zuck probably wanted some legal advice and wanted
to hire him as similar role in FB.

------
vfulco2
the old "want to spend time with my family" line?

